Ask HN: Do you us any Hacker News extesions? - arunsathiya
======
thinkingemote
Nope but I want one for Firefox mobile to make certain things more thumb
friendly like upvoting or collapsing threads

------
arunsathiya
I had added a text to the `url` field when creating this post, but it appears
it's not included. Let me paste it below.

I have started to follow Hacker News more than ever, and a few challenges that
I have are: no dark mode, when creating a discussion, there is no easy way to
add new lines (no multi-line input field), hard to identify OP's comments in a
thread, etc. In other words, I am generally wondering if there are extensions
out there to improve the default HN experience.

~~~
Tomte
> when creating a discussion, there is no easy way to add new lines (no multi-
> line input field)

What do you mean? The text field on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submit](https://news.ycombinator.com/submit) is
five lines and scrolls if you add more lines.

~~~
arunsathiya
Oh, thanks! I was using the bookmarklet to create text posts. The submit link
that you shared does seem to have a multi-line input.

